# My "frame off" is Done!



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

It's been in progress for 1.5 years but my frame off restoration of my '66 GTO IS done. I know I am a little biased but I think it turned out really nice. The fresh Marina Turquoise paint looks amazing. All new suspension, powder coated frame, freshly rebuilt original 389 tri power engine, all The shiny stuff rechromed or replaced, new redlines........ This is the car I wanted in high school.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks nice! Is it s manual or a power glide?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Love that color too. Good Job!!!!!!!!! You might have to run over to the GTOAA Regional All Pontiac show in Pontiac Illinois on September 20-21 to show it off!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks amazing!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

FNG69 said:


> Love that color too. Good Job!!!!!!!!! You might have to run over to the GTOAA Regional All Pontiac show in Pontiac Illinois on September 20-21 to show it off!!!!!!!!


Been thinking about the Illinois show. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Looks nice! Is it s manual or a power glide?


4 speed manual with 3.90 rear gear. All factory original. #'s matching. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well done sir-- such a great feeling to finally drive a finished project :cheers
very nice looking car enjoy it!!!!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

crustysack said:


> Well done sir-- such a great feeling to finally drive a finished project :cheers
> very nice looking car enjoy it!!!!


Just looked at your photo gallery. Looks like you have been there and done that. Your car turned out great!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, it was great to meet you at Good Guys, and yes, that is a beautiful car. So did you pin stripe it or leave it alone? Matt


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Hey, it was great to meet you at Good Guys, and yes, that is a beautiful car. So did you pin stripe it or leave it alone? Matt


Matt, Nice to meet you and talk cars. Still thinking about the pinstripe. A few more minor things to get done. Will be getting it "dyno'd" to dial in the carbs. Will be interesting to see how it "pulls" after the rebuild.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautifully done. :thumbsup:






Love the color and the redline/Ralley I's, but the hubcap/whitewalls look is awesome, especially on a tripower, fourspeed GTO!!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Beautifully done. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have had Rallye 1's, whitewalls with full caps, redlines with beauty rings and "poverty caps", and Keystone Classics with white letter tires. They all seem to look pretty good.......just different. It's amazing how much you can change the look in a short period with a change of wheels!


----------

